
EFF Busts Bogus Internet Subdomain Patent - vaksel
http://www.eff.org/press/archives/2009/06/16
======
kristianp
This is good news for people who are against software patents. Are you
entreprenurial types for or against?

~~~
mcav
Against, personally.

